# 'Failure configuring Windows updates'



## Malon (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi. I'm trying to download some basic updates to Windows 8 (I have 11 to be installed), but my PC (a self-build) won't finish installing them. Once the download is complete and I restart, I get the message, 'Failure configuring Windows updates. Reverting changes. Do not try to turn off your computer.'

I've tried the steps listed at https://support.microsoft.com/kb/949358 (aside from system restore), and none of them have had any effect. My Windows 8 HAS been authenticated.

I've Googled the problem and tried a few things, including the video at the bottom of this post, but nothing's working. Any help would be appreciated.

I'll be out of the country and away from my home PC until this Friday, so won't be able to try any solutions until then.

How to Fix: "Failure configuring Windows updates. Reverting changes." - YouTube


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Aside from the System Restore? Meaning did you try it or not? Also did you try the Fixit from Microsoft? Fixit


----------



## Malon (Aug 25, 2009)

Right. I didn't try System Restore, as I'm not sure when the problem started; I don't know what restore point to use (and don't want to do it if it won't work). I haven't tried FixIt yet but will give it a go and report back with results after this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Malon (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, apologies for the delay. The FixIt tool won't work with Windows 8, but I went ahead and tried the built-in tools instead (Control Panel > Troubleshooting > View All > Windows Update). Two errors were fixed (unfortunately I don't remember what they were), but the updates still won't apply; I'm getting the same error message.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if you which updates try downloading them as standalone files then try installing.
Look up the KB numbers with google and download.


----------



## Malon (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, I've started to go through and install them one-by-one (there were 23m so it's taking a while). The only one I hit a problem with so far is KB2871960, which just refuses to install - I get the red shield when I try.
I've seen some people suggest disabling secure boot in the BIOS to install this update, but I don't appear to have the option to do so...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See post 4 here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/cant-uninstall-win8-796522.html#post4876330 it is about secure boot


----------



## Malon (Aug 25, 2009)

Cheers, I will do. I've now installed all updates bar two: KB2871690 (Important) and KB2919393 (Optional). Hopefully the secure boot will fix that. I'll report back.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## pbowman (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm having the same issue, just bought a ASUS vivobook for my wife and keep getting the "Failure to install updates, reverting back...", have tried running DISM.exe, renaming softwaredistribution folder, wiping drive and reinstalling windows 8, nothing seems to work. Not for sure what to do at this point.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would make a thread of your own and your issues hijacking another thread is not considered good manners,your welcome to look at what was tired here.


----------



## pbowman (Oct 18, 2006)

Thought about making my own, but I have seen people get onto others for not searching and finding something along the lines of their own issue, so that's what I did, didn't think that I was hijacking anything, just saying I had the same issue and what I did to try to fix it. 
I looked at what was tried here and tried it, but so far no luck.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The chances are your issue seems the same, but obviously has something different since these steps are not helping. Please see the steps here "Failure configuring Windows updates. Reverting changes. Do not turn off your computer" error when you try to install Windows updates


----------

